# Hardly Strictly Bluegrass Festival



## XanderMenanderer (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey I know the StP gathering is the same weekend, but is anyone headed to the free Hardly Strictly Bluegrass Festival in San Francisco CA? If so you wanna meet up?


----------



## Bizarre Odor (Sep 21, 2015)

Never been, maybe I'll go though.


----------

